# Crazy Physco



## Lindsey1420

So, Jack has these crazy physco moments where he goes crazy through the house jumping on and off the couches, jumping on whoever is sitting on the couch, and nipping. One might say that he isnt getting enough excerise/playtime, but that so isnt the case. Like tonight it just happen, he has been out with us at my sister-in-law running, sort of swimming, and playing with everyone. Sometimes I can understand where it might come from if he didnt get enough playtime or exercise, but 99.99% of the time he does. Getting Jack has gotten me back into shape again! 
I know its bad to chase after him, but I have too to get ahold of him. I have to yell "settle" and "sit" numerous amount of times. When he finally gives up I hold him and tell him NO! Or if it was really bad I put him in his kennel for just a few moments to calm down. Sometimes, and I know this is bad, but he is afraid of a tennis racket and the broom, not sure why. But when I have one of these in my hands he gives up automatically. I have NEVER EVER hit him with any item, but he is afriad of the tennis racket and broom. 
I done know what else to do to fix this issue. And I dont know why he does this. He does it at different times too. It could the morning, afternoon, evening, or before bed. I need to get this corrected for out sake BUT for my in-laws sake too. We are staying with them until our house is built, which wont be till OCTOBER!! The other day Jack did this to my mother-in-law and she didnt know what to do so she went to her bedroom. When she peeked out to see what he was doing she notice that Jack had her kindle (its like an ipad for those who dont know). He would NOT drop it, so she had to trick him with a treat. 

Jack is a pretty good dog but he for sure has his flaws. Any help would be GREAT!! (I think it is time for a trainer to come in)


----------



## ryker

You are experiencing what I (and others) call the zoomies.

How old is your V? The older Ryker gets, the less out-of-control his zoomies get, but he still has them.

Ryker gets them rain or shine, random parts of the day but mostly morning or evening, and until he runs his laps, destroys his toys or gets it out, there isn't much calming him down. If it goes more than 10 -15 minutes I'll try and get him and calm him down. For the most part, if he's inside, we take him outside and let him get it out. Other times he does it when he's overtired, so we put him to bed then.

I think you'll find other owners have had this as well. Not sure if this helps....


----------



## datacan

Sam does have similar moments, every day. But instead, I enjoy every minute he runs around like mad. We have long hallway and a huge master bedroom Sam can use as a racetrack. 

I have never discouraged him, come to think of it, I have not discouraged any of his highlights , except for humping my leg. 

Interesting to note that he doesn't run around if we are sick or have a bad headache. I have a very painful back, which sometimes acts up and could not stop him if I tried. 

_If I were to stop this I would ask the dog to follow me (heel) around. If that doesn't work I would put Sam on leash inside the house. I would not play with him inside the house._


----------



## threefsh

I love it when Riley goes into crazy sharky mode... the best thing you can do is grab the nearest toy and start a game of tug-o-war or fetch. It helps to direct the crazy energy into something less destructive.


----------



## Lindsey1420

Ryker- Jack is 9mos. He will be 1 in august. Dont know how long that last because I try to stop it. He has broken things before when we were living in our house. 

Datacan-I enjoy Jack very much, but I cant let this behavior go on. My in-laws are not old but not yound either. My mother-in-law has recently had knee and shoulder surgery. My father-in-law has back issues. I cant have Jack going nuts and jumping on them. He has already bruise my mother-in-law with one of this "fits." I will try the leash thing though. 

I can see them coming on but normally its too late. Sometimes he starts these behavior after coming inside. Jack has these other moments I call "out of no where energy" where he runs and runs and runs crazy, which I find funny. This is normally right before bed. Those moments are NOT the same as his "crazy physco" moments. Sometimes putting him in the kennel doesnt even help because when I let him out he goes right back to it. And, I cant have him breaking stuff here, because its not my furniture. And the other issue is Jack bites/nippes during this and Jack still does get soft bite.


----------



## texasred

I just call them vizsla moments. With three in the house, if ones starts the other two join in. I just open the back door and they carry their game to outside. I don't know at what age they stop doing this. My three year old still does it. I'm sure I will miss it when I know longer have a vizsla raceway in my house.


----------



## LaVidaLoca

Hey* Lindsey*

when I've read you post I thought someone described my pup! She does exactly the same crazy things like your Jack. Sometimes less sometimes more and intensive. Can be really challenging right?! Can cost a lot of nerves. ...
We tried to ignore her , but doesn't work always. I try to stay calm but that doesn't impress her. Like you said - no special time, can happen anytime...but mostly morning / evening...after walks when coming in.

Just one hour ago she did it again after a long walk. I think she did it because she was tired. We had to put her 2 times into her crate for a timeout. 

I thought it's somehow puppy behavior and I'm still hoping that this will stop one day. At the moment she's nipping a lot again because she's getting some teeth. Could be that she's feeling uncomfortable. ( I found a tooth on the floor last week )
I don't tolerate her tantrums and I also don't want my pup running crazy in our apartment like a lot of V's do but sometimes let her do it as long as she's only running and not jumping on furniture. When she's starting it - I'll try do redirect her. Call her into the kitchen, showing her a toy ...just try to get her attention on me. Mostly it works.

But this crazy physco moments - oh lord.... they can be really difficult....especially jumping on furniture, jumping on us while sitting on the sofa or at the table.


----------



## raps702

I think all vizsla's do this sort of behavior. I just call it the Vizsla crazy. Some people have posted videos of it on you tube I believe. Axel also does it sometimes when he comes in from a walk. I think it just may be something hardwired in their brain. I could not imagine 3 vizsla's doing it at one time though like TexasRed...(Our house would be destroyed)


----------



## Darcy1311

I find that my Vizsla gets snappy and runs around like a mad thing, I have found this is her trying to keep awake, as soon as she has finished her mad 10 mins or so she goes off to sleep.
I just think she gets so tired after a long walk but refuses to calm down and sleep, sometimes she even forgets to eat her food as she is to busy getting up to mischief, she is not nearly as bad as she used to be, Darcy is 14 months old now..


----------



## veifera

Since I brought my puppy home, she had a chance of being in a house full of people (visiting family), just us or just me and her (everyone else traveling). 

What I found is these bouts of madness happen when something exciting and unexpected interrupts the routine, especially when it's getting close to bed or nap time. Of course, exciting and unexpected for a dog. And visitors (especially if more than one) take her over the edge in 0.5 a second. 

Another thing I suspect is boredom. What I noticed is that if I let my puppy play on her own in the backyard or with toys, the probability of having a fit like this goes up a lot. I started giving her something to do (fetch/give) or just playing with her and she hasn't had a fit in over two weeks! 

Of course, it means that now I have to spend time occupying her during play or walk instead of talking on the phone while she's digging in the backyard. LOL. It takes a little getting used to and inventing simple ways of keeping things interesting but it's really worth it. Basically, my puppy and I are now playing together except for timeouts to eat bark and prance around carrying sticks and branches. 

We had explosive improvement in fetching a ball, bringing it back, sitting down with it and then placing it into my hand. At 13 weeks. Next goal is to teach her to take things in the mouth and hold them (without any chasing).


----------



## Lincolns Parents

Lincoln doesn't have the crazies.....never has. He gets his outings comes home and sprawls in his bed in the living room. He acts more like our doxie than a pure breed V. : He has never run through the house like a mad man and is 13 months old now. I guess we won't get to experience what the crazies are.


----------



## Katja

I do what veifera does: spend a lot of time playing with him, rather than letting him play by himself.

I also don't let him have the run of the house. When I read about other folks' dogs being in rooms with coffee tables and sofas and what not I can't imagine how your houses stay intact. Keke (8 months) is either in the kitchen (relatively puppy proofed), outside, in his crate, or leashed to one of us.


----------



## WillowyndRanch

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## Lindsey1420

Thanks ya all for the info. 

Redirecting to play does really help for he can start his crazy during play. I can hear my husband now telling him to sit. Jack is getting his crazy on now!! LOL. It is almost bedtime too. I cant say that this behavior is due to him playing by himself because he doesnt. I am always interacting with Jack. Jack doesnt like playing by himself any way. I have never done anything with the clicker because I never understood how to use it properly. 

I would not mind this behavior if he wast so ROUGH during the crazy psycho moment. (Which I just realized that I spelled psycho wrong this whole time!!! Ya all could have told me that!!!! LOL). I minded it when we had our own place but I mind it more since we are staying with my husband's parents. I just dont want them to get hurt or any thing of theirs to get ruined. But it seems like a thing that happen with Vs. 

And willowyndranch-the kindle without teeth marks would be great. Really dont want to have to buy one if Jack breaks hers!!!!


----------



## city_dog

We call this "brain freeze". 

The first time I ever saw this video on Youtube, I laughed hysterically, because it's exactly what Sammy does LOL

http://youtu.be/2kceFVXDpH0


----------



## Vizsla Baby

We call these "Vizsla Run's" in our house. 

When she's in the house her pupils get huge, she grabs a toy & runs in circles from room to room while she growls (not a mean growl, an excited growl). They usually last about 5 minutes. We get one about every other day.

She also has them outside sometimes. They last longer - usually 15 minutes of wild running through tall grass or the woods out at our farm.

They are absolutely not caused by lack of exercise or attention & they can can happen at any time. Sometimes even after she gets back from an hour or 2 of playing.

We think they are hilarious & as long as she isn't damaging anything, hurting herself or hurting our old dog, we let them happen. 

We've had 4 breeds of dogs & this is the only one who has these episodes - hence our term "Vizsla Run".


----------



## Lindsey1420

city_dog said:


> We call this "brain freeze".
> 
> The first time I ever saw this video on Youtube, I laughed hysterically, because it's exactly what Sammy does LOL
> 
> http://youtu.be/2kceFVXDpH0


If that is all Jack did I would not care. And in some hard jumping on you and some biting with some growling (not a mean growl) and that is Jack. I will have to get some new disc and record him. This video is funny. 

I dont want to seem like I dont let Jack have his fun. It seems like everyone just lets their Vs do their thing until its over. Jack wont stop unless he is stopped. The more it goes on the rougher he gets.


----------



## texasred

My husband instigates this behavior in our dogs when he gets home from work in the evenings. First he walks through the house with his hands raised high growling. Kinda looks like a zombie walk. Once the dogs are all hyped up and bouncing around, he gets down on the floor and wrestle with them. Its like a WWF smack down in the living room. I've given up on getting him to stop and just had them learn a command that means the free for all is over.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

Both of our have exhibited this same behavior. Flynn stopped at about 2 or 3 yrs and since Luna's only just about to turn 1 she's still going strong. We call it "the zoomies".


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

PS - Ours have never done the biting thing you mention though. Just zooming around like nuts, sometimes with toy in mouth but not always.


----------



## city_dog

If that is all Jack did I would not care. And in some hard jumping on you and some biting with some growling (not a mean growl) and that is Jack. I will have to get some new disc and record him. This video is funny. 

I dont want to seem like I dont let Jack have his fun. It seems like everyone just lets their Vs do their thing until its over. Jack wont stop unless he is stopped. The more it goes on the rougher he gets.
[/quote]

Little Sammy is the same way - she growls and jumps up (quite high) and bites my sleeves... she has ripped holes in my sweaters doing it - terribly frustrating... 
When I see her start her "brain freeze" stage, I immediately put her in a full "down" and make her stay there. IF she won't, I actually grab her and put her in her crate for a timeout. I don't mind her doing the zoomie thing, but I do not accept her jumping up on anyone (with 3 young children in the house, she can't do that).

Running around is one thing, but when I have to start replacing clothes because of it.... she's crossed a line 

Good luck, and please let me know if something else works for you!!!


----------

